# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Εργαλειοθήκες, τσάντες, Τεμάχια 6. STANLEY, PLANO, HEPCO+BECKER, αχρησιμοποίητες.

## sotron1

Εργαλειοθήκες, τσάντες, Τεμάχια 6. STANLEY, PLANO, HEPCO+BECKER, αχρησιμοποίητες.

Πωλούνται όλες μαζί 90 ευρώ.

Καινούργιες. Ίσως λίγο σκονισμένες από την αποθήκευση.

Κάποιο μοντέλο παίρνει και Laptop .

Ιδιώτης, δεν είμαι κατάστημα-έμπορας.

Τιμές στο εμπόριο περίπου 250 ευρώ καί βάλε.

Σωτήρης.

Τηλ: 6977640862




DSC_4912.jpgDSC_4901.jpgDSC_4881.jpgDSC_4886.jpgDSC_4895.jpgDSC_4906.jpg

----------

